# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de coronas de espárragos de EEUU

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, nov. 25 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy requisitos fitosanitarios de cumplimiento obligatorio en la importación de coronas de espárragos de origen y procedencia de Estados Unidos (Nueva Jersey).  
Las disposiciones son emitidas por el interés de una persona natural en importar este producto, lo que accionó a la Subdirección de Análisis de Riesgo y Vigilancia Fitosanitaria del Senasa para iniciar el estudio correspondiente, con la finalidad de establecer los requerimientos apropiados. 
De esta forma, la Subdirección de Cuarentena Vegetal del Senasa estableció requisitos necesarios para garantizar un nivel adecuado de protección al país, minimizando los riesgos en el ingreso de plagas cuarentenarias. 
Entre los requerimientos figuran que el envío cuente con el permiso fitosanitario de importación emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado, previo a la certificación de origen o procedencia. 
El envío deberá venir acompañado de un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país de origen que consigne la declaración de que el material procede de viveros oficialmente inspeccionados por la organización nacional de protección fitosanitaria del país de origen, en períodos apropiados de crecimiento activo del cultivo. 
Asimismo, deberá consignarse que ha sido encontrado libre de Tobacco streak virus, Asparagus virus I y II, Phytophthora cryptogea, Phytophthora megasperma, Longydorus spp., y Pratylenchus penetrans.  
Además, debe asegurarse que el producto ha recibido tratamiento de desinfección por inmersión preembarque. 
Finalmente, se establece la inspección fitosanitaria en el punto de ingreso al país. 
El proceso de cuarentena posentrada al país tendrá una duración de seis meses, y en dicho lapso el material instalado en el lugar de producción será sometido a dos inspecciones obligatorias y a una inspección obligatoria final para el levantamiento de la cuarentena.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de plántulas de pawlonia de EEUU Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de flores frescas de California (EEUU) Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de plantas de palto de Sudáfrica Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de plantas de almendro de EEUU Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas de cítricos de Argentina

----------

